# How can I upgrade the software on my Benzing M1?



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I downloaded the software upgrade from the Benzing site and installed it, but I can't get it to do anything. When I click the run button nothing happens.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Well folks I figured it out! Plan to save a ton of $ in the future and maybe upgrade the clocks in our club and any other clubs that want to save some $.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

hey buddy,, how did you update it?


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Once you figure it out updating your own is quick and saves a little money but most of all it saves the shipping cost and wait time to have it done by the dealer. I offer updating of all the Atis Top and M-1's for our club members and can turn it around quick while we're at a club meeting / function or overnight if they drop it off and need it for training. That sure beats paying for sending and return shipping and waiting several days in the mail each time, not to mention the time it takes while the dealer has it.


----------

